# [solved] Problem mit sddm

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hallo @all

Ich habe ein Problem mit KDE5 und zwar habe ich eine X11 Session erstellt die /usr/bin/startkde startet. Wenn ich diese über die XSESSION Variable setze und X mit startx als User starte funktioniert der Plasma Desktop tadellos. Starte ich aber sddm (Die Config habe ich bearbeitet damit mein Standarduser ausgewählt wird) und wähle die Plasma Session aus funktioniert nichts sddm hängt kurz und startet neu, wenn ich die selbsterstellte Session (KDE-5) in der Config einrichte stürzt sddm ab und hinterlässt mir eine verwaiste nicht funktionierende Xsession.

Weiß irgend jemand wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekomme ? Würde schon gerne sddm als Login Manager nutzen.

In Xorg.0.log und dmesg ist kein auffälliger eintrag vorhanden. Falls andere Logs gebraucht werden bitte bescheid sagen.Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Thu Jan 14, 2016 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir musste man gar nichts erstellen. Plasma5 wurde von sddm ganz ohne weiteres Konfigurieren gestartet. Eventuell ist genau das Problem, dass deine Konfigurationsdateien das Problem verursachen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe sie schon zurückgesetzt und es komplett ohne versucht, ohne ergebnis.

Ich sollte noch dazu sagen das es mit dem KDE5 aus dem Maintree genauso wie mit dem KDE5 live aus dem Kde Overlay passiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was heißt, ohne Ergebnis? Irgend ein Ergebnis muss es doch gegeben haben. Entweder es funktioniert oder es funktioniert nicht.

Was hast du denn in der /etc/group gesetzt? Hast du den User zur Gruppe video hinzugefügt? Es soll bei Probleme auch helfen, sddm zu dieser Gruppe hinzuzufügen.

----------

## musv

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Problem mit KDE5 und zwar habe ich eine X11 Session erstellt die /usr/bin/startkde startet. Wenn ich diese über die XSESSION Variable setze und X mit startx als User starte funktioniert der Plasma Desktop tadellos. Starte ich aber sddm (Die Config habe ich bearbeitet damit mein Standarduser ausgewählt wird) und wähle die Plasma Session aus funktioniert nichts sddm hängt kurz und startet neu, wenn ich die selbsterstellte Session (KDE-5) in der Config einrichte stürzt sddm ab und hinterlässt mir eine verwaiste nicht funktionierende Xsession.

 

Könnte eventuell ein ähnliches Problem sein, was ich damals hatte, als ich von KDE5 auf KDE4 zurückgegangen bin:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7810554.html

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe das Problem gelöst indem ich lxdm als Login Manager genommen habe.

----------

